# Sonic and Tails



## Tyeforce (Feb 16, 2010)

Are gay.

C'mon, you know it. It's obvious. When I was looking at the Gallery in Sonic Gems Collection the other day, I realized just how obvious they make Sonic and Tails' relationship look. Just look at these pictures:

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>*Hint, hint* Rainbow.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Who do you think those flowers are for? AMY?! Yeah, right.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Tails obviously wants him.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Here we see Tails serving his lover.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Now he's stalking Sonic?!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Aw, poor Tails is scared, so he's holding onto his boyfriend for comfort.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Why is SONIC saving TAILS from falling?! TAILS CAN FLY!! It's just an excuse for them to hold hands!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>What a happy couple...</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Okay, what two straight guys would fly in a hot air balloon together, and hold onto each other, at that?!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>I TOLD YOU THOSE FLOWERS WEREN'T FOR AMY!!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Knuckles laughs at their gayness. Hasn't he ever learned that being gay is normal?</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Sonic obviously has no interest in Amy. Just look at his face! It says "don't make me save you again, you dumb broad" all over it!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

This isn't a joke thread. It's based on real supporting evidence. I'm not breaking any rules, so don't lock it, staff. This isn't a thread about sexuality or anything, it's about Sonic and Tails' obvious intended relationship.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 16, 2010)

no ur gay


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 16, 2010)

I think you need to stop pushing your fantasies on everything o_o


----------



## Ricano (Feb 16, 2010)

Or is it that you want them to be gay?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Feb 16, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> no ur gay


iz tru
i seen it on the moving picture box!


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 16, 2010)

Really Tye? Haven't you ever heard of just good friends?


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 16, 2010)

Also Tye has the poll as "Yes" and "Yes".

Cheatah!


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 16, 2010)

Ricano said:
			
		

> Or is it that you want them to be gay?


Of course I want them to be gay. They're a hot couple. X3

But there's evidence supporting the fact.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 16, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Really Tye? Haven't you ever heard of just good friends?


Did you look at the pictures? They're more than "good friends". But if that's what you want to call it...


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 16, 2010)

Tye, this is 
i) A Fantasy
ii) Immature
iii)making the rest of the forum uncomfortable
iv)Stupid, there's such a thing as friendship


And also, evidence, _really_??


----------



## Gnome (Feb 16, 2010)

Ricano said:
			
		

> Or is it that you want them to be gay?


Yeah, that's Tye pretty much.




			
				Rawburt said:
			
		

> I think you need to stop pushing your fantasies on everything o_o



I agree.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Ricano said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's evidence to support him and Amy as well.
The evidence you've shown isn't alot. At all. Just looking into things too much. And yes, I've seen all of those pictures, I have the Gems Collection Galllery 100% complete. "hurr holding hands" IF YOUR FRIEND WAS FALLING WOULDN'T YOU SAVE HIM


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Ricano said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You realize they're like 15 and 8 righhhhhhht?

Anyway, there is no real evidence to this "fact", they're just buds, so take your fantasies to a fan fiction board.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 16, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most evidence points towards Sonic not caring about Amy at all. He sees her as more of an annoyance than anything else.


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 16, 2010)

What.
Please tell me you're kidding.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wrong. He saves her. He probably does think she's annoying. But deep down he cares, and she is his girlfriend.
I'll only disproove the plausible ones.
1. Hot Air Balloon - Buddies put their arms over their shoulders all the time, haven't you ever had a really good friend?

2. Tails falling - Tails' flying is limited, he can't fly forever. Haven't you ever played the games? Silly Tye.


----------



## m12 (Feb 16, 2010)

This is ridiculous. You've managed to get my attention, if that's what you were trying to accomplish; I can also safely say that Sonic is a woman based on these pictures.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 16, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Remember he doesn't like the classics?


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 16, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


inb4AndrewX3


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 16, 2010)

Tails is just Sonic's best friend who looks up to him. Your fantasy is wrong. Get over it.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 16, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tails is just Sonic's best friend who looks up to him. Your fantasy is wrong. Get over it.


He can't, for he is Tye the almighty guru whatever he says is correct.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 16, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sonic can care for Amy and not be her boyfriend. Even by Amy's own words, she's Sonic's "self-proclaimed" girlfriend. She's in love with Sonic, but the feeling isn't mutual. To Sonic, she's just a friend (and an annoying one at that).

It's funny that none of you are even considering the fact that Sonic and Tails could be gay. Sure, they could just be buddies (_really_ close buddies), but they could also be gay. It's not unheard of in video games, especially in Japan. And these pictures are Japanese (as you can see, since they aren't the hideous Americanized Sonic artwork). Don't throw the possibility out. It's very possible.


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sonic can care for Tails and not be his boyfriend.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Give me an example of hideous american art.


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 16, 2010)

HAY GUYZ, MARIO AND LUIGI ARE INCESTUAL GAYS.


----------



## AndyB (Feb 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see you as an annoyance, but I don't secretly love you.
Now, as for Sonic and Tails... Tails, maybe... but not Sonic.


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But you see, Mr. Brick wall, the oppisite is entirely true, there is an extremely strong chance that sonic is heterosexual, you have chosen to ignore that, and supplied us with _evidence_ that the two are gay for each other, ignored everyones opinions by creting a poll with only one option, and in the process, wrapped yourself further up in your own little fantasy world.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 16, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tails likes Cream.


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 16, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cream is my favourite


----------



## AndyB (Feb 16, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well there we go.
Tye's in his own little fantasy land. And as has been stated... good friends.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 16, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dohohohoho.

i c wut u did thar


----------



## AndyB (Feb 16, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh dammit mega!


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 16, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wat.
I dun geddit.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 16, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pXfHLUlZf4


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 16, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@topic- *falcon facepalm*

@Mega- _Cream_ Eh? eh?


----------



## AndyB (Feb 16, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sean implied you dun made a gay joke.


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 16, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, ya see

...

*scratches head*
*opens mouth as if to say something then closes it again*

...Yeah


----------



## Thunder (Feb 16, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OSHI- TYE PICTURE FLASHBACK D=


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 16, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Topis is gettin' dragged into the ground XD


----------



## Thunder (Feb 16, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought it was already dug deep to begin with?


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 16, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh gawd, why's you have to bring that up Bran?  XD


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 16, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bet we could reach hell (;


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 16, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, but there's more evidence that Sonic cares for Tails much more than he cares for Amy.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 16, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too late, we passed Hell 5 minutes ago.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why does it matter so much to you anyways?


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 16, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Am I missing something there?


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BROS BEFORE HOES!


----------



## AndyB (Feb 16, 2010)

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Bro fists*


----------



## Pear (Feb 16, 2010)

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly. What kind of video game character is he if can't even follow the bro code?


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 16, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not saying that Sonic and Tails can't be straight, but I like to believe otherwise, and there is evidence supporting it. Yes, there is evidence supporting the opposite, too, but the fact that there _is_ evidence supporting a gay relationship between them is why I bring it up. It's not like saying "Knuckles is gay with Espio", because there's no evidence supporting that at all.

This just proves that TBT can't handle homosexual topics.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

Look pretty much the same art style. Although I do admit Robotnik looks like a walrus in that picture.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 16, 2010)

In Sonic Chronicles: The Dark Brotherhood, the player can engage in a romantic subplot between Sonic and Amy depending on their choices in conversations. If done right, it will lead to a scene in Chapter 10 before the attack against Ix, where Sonic admits that he cares about Amy. This scene is entirely optional and is up to the player's choice. Sonic can also answer Amy several different ways, including rejection.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 16, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too bad there's no evidence for it. >_>


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, it just proves that you can't handle a conflicting opnion from yours


----------



## Gnome (Feb 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, we can handle it perfectly fine. But you just supply them, and you're practically a brick wall when it comes to opinions.


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH GAWD TBT CAN'T HANDLE TEH GAYS.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 16, 2010)

In Sonic and the Black Knight's ending, there is a possibility that Sonic and Amy are really dating. Because of her line, "You just forgot about our date!" Sonic tries to reason out, but Amy doesn't listen and pulls out her hammer.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 16, 2010)

However, Sonic appears to care about Amy anyway, regardless of the above scene, since in Sonic Unleashed he seemed very disappointed when Amy didn't recognize him as a Werehog, which made Sonic feel sad and rejected when Chip pointed it out. 

In one magazine, it is revealed that Sonic does have feelings for Amy, but he's too shy to admit it.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 16, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It doesn't? I don't care if any of you agree with me or not. I just thought I'd make a thread about it to see what people here think.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 16, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> Professor Gallows said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't know that "bros before hoes" means stalking your "bro" and buying him flowers.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 16, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, the art is very different... The Japanese art doesn't look like it was drawn by a five year old.


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait... what???

You dont care if we agree or not...
You just made a thread to see what we think...

But if you dont care whether or not we agree, you wouldnt really want to see what we think because our thoughts on this would fall under agreeing or disagreeing...


U make no sense.


----------



## Pear (Feb 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you know who he was giving them to?


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 16, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> In Sonic Chronicles: The Dark Brotherhood, the player can engage in a romantic subplot between Sonic and Amy depending on their choices in conversations. If done right, it will lead to a scene in Chapter 10 before the attack against Ix, where Sonic admits that he cares about Amy. *This scene is entirely optional and is up to the player's choice. Sonic can also answer Amy several different ways, including rejection.*


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IT'S OPINIONS DAWG >_>


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> > In Sonic Chronicles: The Dark Brotherhood, the player can engage in a romantic subplot between Sonic and Amy depending on their choices in conversations. If done right, it will lead to a scene in Chapter 10 before the attack against Ix, where Sonic admits that he cares about Amy. *This scene is entirely optional and is up to the player's choice. Sonic can also answer Amy several different ways, including rejection.*


Read the other things I posted.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bros gotta have a soft side too.

Wheres the love man?


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 16, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why do you say that? It doesn't matter to me if you all don't agree with me. I'm just saying why I believe what I do. What's wrong with that? I'm not the one saying "EWW, GHEY!! NOT IN _MY_ SONIC!! IMPOSSIBLE!!"


----------



## Thunder (Feb 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, i'm pretty sure it's just TBT can't handle your idiotic topics :|


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 16, 2010)

As you can see Tye, i've got evidence to support Sonic X Amy, yet all you have are looking too deep into old pictures to back up your fantasy.


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nobody is saying that...

We're just calling you a fantasising idiot


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 16, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Again with the "brick wall". So when _I_ stick to something _I_ believe, I'm a brick wall, but when _you_ stick to something _you_ believe, it's all fine and dandy?


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 16, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> In Sonic and the Black Knight's ending, there is a possibility that Sonic and Amy are really dating. Because of her line, "You just forgot about our date!" Sonic tries to reason out, but Amy doesn't listen and pulls out her hammer.


It's heavily implied that Sonic doesn't want to go on a date that Amy herself probably arranged without Sonic's approval, anyway. If he really loved her, would he just _forget_ a date like that? lol


----------



## Gnome (Feb 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No but I accept their opinions and don't go out of my way to make a fool of myself.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But it's still more evidence than you have.


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, Tye, not at all, just lok at what Mega said, he has givin you evidence for Sonic and Amy, and yet you refuse to acccept it.

We are not brick walls because we are constantly bombarded with your *censored.2.0*ty opinions, we look at them, we find faults in them, and we prove them wrong.

And you continue to ignore them and go on in your stupid little fantasy world, with the little amount of evidence you have, regardles sof how much evidence to the contrary there is.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 16, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm interested in who here believes that Sonic and Tails are gay like I do, but it doesn't matter to me if you disagree. What's not to get?


----------



## Gnome (Feb 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because remembering a date is so much more important then saving someone's life.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 16, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I accept other people's opinions, too. >_>


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BAHAHAHAHAHAHA

you should be a stand up


----------



## Thunder (Feb 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Is Sonic and Tails gay?"

*Yes
*Yes


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 16, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have to admit, that's a good point there. XD


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 16, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And then he accepts your agreement.

What's not to get??


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 16, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not refusing to accept Mega's copy/pasted words from Sonic Wiki. I'm debating with him. >_>

And whether or not _my_ *opinions* are *censored.2.0*ty is an opinion in itself, and *opinions* can't be proved wrong, anyway, because they're...OMG..._OPINIONS!!_ You don't prove my opinions wrong, you simply disagree with them. And there's nothing wrong with that, because everyone is entitled to their own opinion.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Feb 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DO you watch the Simpsons, Tye?
Because in one episode, Bart gave Milhouse flowers.
OH MY GAWD! HE MUST BE GHEY!


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 16, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a great comment with supporting evidence to prove my reply wrong. <small>/sarcasm</small>


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 16, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was a joke. >_>


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well it's not really something that needs to be proven anyway.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 16, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Simpsons is also a _comedy_ show. D'oh.


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Taht's a great comeback to shut me up /sarcasm


----------



## The Sign Painter (Feb 16, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do I smell burnt toast or is that Tye?


----------



## Yetiman15 (Feb 16, 2010)

This thread deserves epic battle music, hmm...
http://www.zreomusic.com/music-index
Take your pick.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 16, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're right, because I _do_ accept other people's opinions. >_>

You won't ever hear me say (or see me post, in this case) something in which I completely ignore someone else's opinion. I don't have to _agree_ with someone to accept their opinion, you know. You all just stretch the truth to make it fit your insults.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Feb 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can't stretch the truth that is written. Hurr


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tye, do you honestly think everyone here would call you out on something if you really didn't do anything to deserve it?


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 16, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course. It's called "hate".


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 16, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly. And that's why nobody has provided quotes of me not accepted someone else's opinion.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Feb 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or it is called "Not being able to accept the truth so it will be okay for you to fap to pics of a hedgehog and a fox making out:


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Feb 16, 2010)

Why do people post things like this? Why?


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stop being such a drama queen, these people would argue with anyone who made a thread like this, you're just looking to justify the comments.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 16, 2010)

In Episode 52, Amy showed Sonic just how much she cared for him, and Sonic even told her that he'd never leave her again while presenting her with a rose.

In the final battle against the Metarex, Sonic shows just how much he does care for her by putting himself and his life on the line so that the Metarex wouldn't hurt Amy. When Sonic is dragged inside the Metarex planet, Amy tries to save him, but ends up being dragged inside the planet as well; then, suddenly, a bubble appears and envelopes them both, healing and protecting them.

May just be from Sonic X, but it's evidence more or less.


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I doubt anyone hates you, and if they do it's not for no reason.

If people are against you, you have to take into account that it is ultimately at least partly your fault. That's life.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 16, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What does that have to do with accepting other people's opinions?

And even if it was 100% undeniable fact that Sonic and Tails were straight, there will always be fanart. =p


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 16, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> In Episode 52, Amy showed Sonic just how much she cared for him, and Sonic even told her that he'd never leave her again while presenting her with a rose.
> 
> In the final battle against the Metarex, Sonic shows just how much he does care for her by putting himself and his life on the line so that the Metarex wouldn't hurt Amy. When Sonic is dragged inside the Metarex planet, Amy tries to save him, but ends up being dragged inside the planet as well; then, suddenly, a bubble appears and envelopes them both, healing and protecting them.
> 
> May just be from Sonic X, but it's evidence more or less.


Yes, but Sonic X isn't canon to the games. It's never been said either way in the games, so Sonic and Tails' sexuality is up for debate.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's almost nothing to support it though, while the Sonic X Amy evidence is minimal, it is more in-game evidence than any Sonic X Tails "evidence".


----------



## SilentHopes (Feb 16, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Tye, this is
> i) A Fantasy
> ii) Immature
> iii)making the rest of the forum uncomfortable
> ...


Sorry don't know my roman numerals...

I choose option 6.

Oh wait... I thought that was a question xD


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 16, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


People hate me here because I'm different. You know it's true. Some people here just hate me because I'm the gay Nintendo/Sonic/Mac fanboy that I am. They disagree with my opinions, so they hate me.

Or I could be wrong. If I am, then tell me what your _real_ problem with me is. And supply evidence. Anyone can make something up. >_>


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 16, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, it's good to know you agree.

And just as a note, ROman numeral 6 is VI


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No one hates you for those reasons Tye.


----------

